# Growling?



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello,
Recently, I've noticed that Shelby has started to make a growl-sounding noise. It kind of sounds like a purr, but it is much louder and very low-tone. Is this growling? If so, why? She has never done that before, and she's out of her quilling age (I think:-?). Thanks!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Is she mad when she makes the noise? They can make kind of a hissing noise when they are mad.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, they can growl when they're feeling threatened (besides the hissing and popping).


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Well she usually does it when she hisses. It has been quite frequent actually. It sounds like every time she hisses she makes that sound. 

What I'm wondering: What caused this change of behavior? Is it normal? 

To me I feel like she just figured out how to "growl" and she uses it ONLY when she hisses.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

That sounds like what my hedgehogs do. I don't think its anything to worry about unless there has been a major change in her temperament, or isn't eating, etc.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never heard a hedgehog growl before. 6 years and nothing. That would be awesome haha!


----------

